
Death to SAML and LDAP – Introducing Passport - brokenwren
https://www.inversoft.com/blog/2015/12/08/passport-user-management-platform/
======
tasdev
I did some work with SAML last year. Worst period of time ever, makes WSS look
nice and clean.

~~~
brokenwren
I did a SAML implementation with Ping Identity for a "large kids brand" and it
was horrible. Getting permissions and roles out of LDAP, passed through SAML
and translating them to our application was so brutal it was laughable.

Guess what happened. 12 months later they dropped everything except the SAML
login support and switched back to using our permissions instead.

